

Ask HN : J2ME still exists outside India? - Bharath1234

I am Mobile App developer from India . Here mostly people use Java enabled devices and J2ME Apps tops at any marketplace. Sites like Getjar.com , ovi store are the target stores for many mobile developers here . So we primarily focus on these devices rather than any smart platform . Could I survive outside India with J2ME skills ?
======
lmm
Survive? Sure, as long as you're good at what you do. There are still lots of
people with "feature phones", and lots of companies still need to make apps
for them - you'll certainly find facebook and google maps for J2ME, though
maybe not the lean startups that HN puts most of its attention on.

J2ME is certainly on the way out - dying even - but so's COBOL; there's still
plenty of work around, and will be for many years yet.

------
factorialboy
Probably not.

Why aren't you transforming yourself to being an Android developer?

Things have never been better for programmers.

